# Shilala Beads



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Gents,
Without going into the KL/Bead discussion....
I want to make people aware of a GREAT product

Shilala Beads

A few of my friends have sold their HF beads to move this direction.

This is and FYI only........


----------



## Snagged (Aug 20, 2010)

Uh oh...you should lock this one down now, Bull, before the favorite silica bead avalanche of comments starts!

I've heard nothing but good things about these beads, but I've never used them myself. Your recommendation carries some weight, though. It must be a good product. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Mike
I had to think twice about posting it.

This isn't going to turn into a banter thread.

I hope anyone with experience chimes in....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> Gents,
> Without going into the KL/Bead discussion....
> I want to make people aware of a GREAT product
> 
> ...


These have been around a long time! Donnie Habano Lover has mentioned them on many occasions! If memory serves me correct there is a video of them on You Tube also posted by Donnie. The way they react to water I'll see if i can find it! I think these where invented by a fellow BOTL no?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Found it!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I bought enough to change over a few of the bigger units Al, But I haven't yet I also probably have the same friends. I am changing over ASAP.

Thanks Al


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

These have been around as Tony said for quite awhile and they have stood the test of time. RH media is available in different ways and means...it's up to the individual as to what suits their needs. Just another product and everyone should research them to see if it's something they want.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Ron (shuckins) mentioned he was buying these, I believe in his "stash" thread.
I have to admit I've been curious about them.


----------



## Barefoot (Jun 11, 2010)

Well, lets talk about HF vs SB. My only downside to HF is that the beads do pick up too much ammonia and discolor quickly when buying young sticks.
I don't know much about the SBs, but its going to be hard to make me change.


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

I've made the switch and within two weeks some of my RH flucuations have been greatly reduced. I will post some data logger graphs when I find a few minutes to spare at home. It has also dropped my RH by the couple percent that I have been looking for.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Scott I just did so on a few units last weekend to early to know anything yet, we'll see but good friends are loving them so I'm hopeful


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

s_vivo said:


> I've made the switch and within two weeks some of my RH flucuations have been greatly reduced. I will post some data logger graphs when I find a few minutes to spare at home. It has also dropped my RH by the couple percent that I have been looking for.


So your selling your heartfelts then? I have a home for them. LOL. LMK.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Personally, I use KL, HF, and these (HCM). I like 'em all but these are the least maintainance so far.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

I'd be interested in an update from those who switched.


----------



## Frankenstein (Jan 12, 2011)

piperdown said:


> I'd be interested in an update from those who switched.


I switched about 3 months ago, and so far REALLY like them. I was battling rising humidity all summer and they seemed to help that. I had to dehumidify the HCM about half as much as the HF beads (Three 4 Oz bags HCM vs 1lb HF). The true test will be to see how they release moisture through the winter. As a side note, I did have to cover the HCM bags with Nylon (white knee highs - you cant even really tell they are there) because they were leaking the occasional bead and it just bothered me... but I do move the bags around a bit as I pilfer through the humidors.


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> Gents,
> Without going into the KL/Bead discussion....
> I want to make people aware of a GREAT product
> 
> ...


Wow no muss no fuss, or humidification for dummys lol. I like it. Ill look into them because I'm getting swings in my humis and I'm fighting right now to get my RH up after my move. Obviously my new place is quite a bit dryer then my last lol.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

socalocmatt said:


> Personally, I use KL, HF, and these (HCM). I like 'em all but these are the least maintainance so far.


Item Description Unit Cost Qty Total Cost 
½ Ounce Bead Pillow of HCM Beads 
$10

1 Ounce Soft Bead Stick of HCM Beads 
$16

2 Ounce Soft Bead Stick of HCM Beads 
$18

2 Ounce Bag of HCM Beads 
$18

4 Ounce Bag of HCM Beads 
$22

8 Ounce Bag of HCM Beads 
$28

$56

HygroSet II Adjustable Digital Hygrometer (Round) 
$18

HygroSet Adjustable Digital Hygrometer (Rectangle) 
$18

HygroSet II Adj. Digital Hygrometer (Rnd) w/Boveda Calibration Pack 
$22

HygroSet Adj. Digital Hygrometer (Rec) w/Boveda Calibration Pack 
$22

Boveda 65% Pack 
$4

Ashtray 
$10

Cigar Stand 
$10

Adjustments to RH (per point) 
$10

$50

Estimated Total 
$106
(You will be contacted with the total cost including shipping)

They are by far the most expensive as well! If you go to the order page it costs $10 per point under 65%! So for someone that holds 60% R/H as i and many do that's and additional $50 added to your order. So they are $28 for 8 ozs or $56 a pound plus $50 for 60 % plus around $6 for shipping. That's $112 a pound.


----------



## Frankenstein (Jan 12, 2011)

The RH adjustment is totally optional and can be done yourself with some patience.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Point is who would want to pay that much scratch and have to fine tune it! I spend my extra money on cigars!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Frankenstein said:


> The RH adjustment is totally optional and can be done yourself with some patience.


With good results I hear. I am waiting for a BOTL to come over so I can get the lowdown on these but meanwhile , since I have no experience with them I'll just say "Use what you like, like what you use". LOL. Sorry, I had to bastardise the usual saying. :smile:


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> So your selling your heartfelts then? I have a home for them. LOL. LMK.


Hmmm, not sure yet. I'm still using both but you would be better off just going with the HCM. I'll download my logger results shortly and post them up.



TonyBrooklyn said:


> Point is who would want to pay that much scratch and have to fine tune it! I spend my extra money on cigars!


It really is pretty easy to fine tune Tony and these are by far the easiest humidification option I've found so far.
As far as these being the most expensive option, the cost over time will be paid back in peace of mind and time saved in the convenience factor.

I'm not really going to get into any discussions over KL vs HCM vs HF because at the end of the day each to there own, plus I have no real vested interest in anyone elses collections or the companies involved. I'm just going to share my personal experience(very limited) with these. So when it comes to something as important as my collection I want the most realible(so far IMO) and easy to use product I can get regardless of price. IMO the cost of these beads were cheap even including the fact it cost almost $50 to ship them here.



Tashaz said:


> With good results I hear. I am waiting for a BOTL to come over so I can get the lowdown on these but meanwhile , since I have no experience with them I'll just say "Use what you like, like what you use". LOL. Sorry, I had to bastardise the usual saying. :smile:


Haha you bloody bastardiser.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Tashaz said:


> With good results I hear. I am waiting for a BOTL to come over so I can get the lowdown on these but meanwhile , since I have no experience with them I'll just say "Use what you like, like what you use". LOL. Sorry, I had to bastardise the usual saying. :smile:


You and Scott are so lucky to be so close to each other. Way Cool. :focus:


----------



## Richterscale (Jan 8, 2011)

I couldn't find any info in the FAQ so I'll ask here.. how is RH raised? Do you spray these with DW as well?


----------



## Frankenstein (Jan 12, 2011)

Richterscale said:


> I couldn't find any info in the FAQ so I'll ask here.. how is RH raised? Do you spray these with DW as well?


You raise the RH by indirect contact. Either act like you are reseasonibg the humi, or place them in a ziploc with a moisture source. From videos I have seen, adding water directly can be catastrophic because the beads absorb moisture so quickly.


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

Richterscale said:


> I couldn't find any info in the FAQ so I'll ask here.. how is RH raised? Do you spray these with DW as well?


It is a pretty similar method to most other products.
Here's the link.
Using Your Beads


----------



## Richterscale (Jan 8, 2011)

Frankenstein said:


> You raise the RH by indirect contact. Either act like you are reseasonibg the humi, or place them in a ziploc with a moisture source. From videos I have seen, adding water directly can be catastrophic because the beads absorb moisture so quickly.


Ahh I see.. so just let them pull some moisture out in a sealed environment. hmm.. I think I'll stick to my KL because they are solid and haven't failed me yet but I like the idea of these over traditional beads. Thanks for info.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Found it!


But don't put water on them !


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Let's keep this thread on the discussion of
Shilala Beads !

The OP, along the rest of us, are not interested in personal banter

:focus:

Back to the regularity scheduled program...


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

asmartbull said:


> Let's keep this thread on the discussion of
> Shilala Beads !
> 
> The OP, along the rest of us, are not interested in personal banter
> ...


:rockon::focus:


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

I am keeping this open to allow 
a few members to post the results of
their studies......


----------

